# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  آیا مشکل فارسی نویسی آندروید در نسخه XE 10 برطرف شد ؟

## gholami146

با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان عزیز 
از دوستان عزیزی که نسخه Xe10 Seattle رو نصب کردن خواهشمندم اعلام کنن ایا مشکل فارسی نویسی در بخش اندروید برطف شده یا نه ؟ با تشکر

----------


## Mask

> با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان عزیز 
> از دوستان عزیزی که نسخه Xe10 Seattle رو نصب کردن خواهشمندم اعلام کنن ایا مشکل فارسی نویسی در بخش اندروید برطف شده یا نه ؟ با تشکر


خیر.میتونستید در پستی که قبلا دوستان در این زمینه زدند.جویای این مطلب بشوید.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

دوست عزیز من نصب کردم نه خیر مشکل فارسی حل نشده و حتی BiDi هم به ان اضافه نشده اگر xe8 رو نصب کنی خیلی بهتره
و در قسمت حل مشکل فارسی نویسی در اندروید یه کد های فارسی نویسی توست دوستان نوشته شده

----------

